# .vob .ifo und andere dateien von einer dvd in .iso machen

## pieter_parker

hab den inhalt einer dvd auf meiner festplatte

eine menge .vob und .ifo und noch andere dateien fliegen in dem verzeichnis VIDEO_TS herrum

wie kriege ich das verzeichnis VIDEO_TS samt inhalt in eine .iso datei

.. ist mir lieber wenn alles in einer datei ist

kommt der mplayer mit einer .iso datei in der eine dvd drinsteck zurecht? laesst sich das problemlos abspielen dann?

----------

## c_m

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> kommt der mplayer mit einer .iso datei in der eine dvd drinsteck zurecht? laesst sich das problemlos abspielen dann?

 

AFAIK ja.

Schau dir mal mkisofs an.

Aber achtung: wenn ich mich recht erinner schiebt mkisofs das Image nach stdout ^__^

----------

## wollja

```
emerge -S dvd
```

 liefert Dir Ergebnisse mit kurzen Hinweisen welches Programm was kann.

Ich glaube fest, dass Du so fündig wirst.

bis dann

----------

## pieter_parker

bei emerge --search dvd gibt es eine ganze menge an programmen die allerhand machen koennen

ich werde wohl alle 100 stueck durchtesten muessen...

eine video dvd, 4 filme (serie) sind dadrauf, jedes video hat 4 tonspuren .. mit welchem programm kann ich am einfachsten die video spur und tonspur 1 und 3 in eine .ts oder .mkv ummuxen? ohne etwas an der video/audio spur selbst zuveraendern - kennt dafuer jemmand ein programm das genau das auf einfachem wege machen kann ?

----------

## Max Steel

ich weiß ja nicht inwieweit isomaster in dieser Richtung nutzbar ist, aber isomaster könnteste versuchen

----------

## wollja

Meiner Meinung nach sollte growisofs Deinen Anforderungen entsprechen, das verwendet auch k3b im Hintergrund.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kannst du Dir auch von k3b eine ISO erstellen lassen (wenns den grafisch sein darf:-) )

----------

## c_m

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> bei emerge --search dvd gibt es eine ganze menge an programmen die allerhand machen koennen
> 
> ich werde wohl alle 100 stueck durchtesten muessen...
> 
> eine video dvd, 4 filme (serie) sind dadrauf, jedes video hat 4 tonspuren .. mit welchem programm kann ich am einfachsten die video spur und tonspur 1 und 3 in eine .ts oder .mkv ummuxen? ohne etwas an der video/audio spur selbst zuveraendern - kennt dafuer jemmand ein programm das genau das auf einfachem wege machen kann ?

 

transcode?!

und wieso willstg du alle durchtesten? hast doch schon alles genannt bekommen

----------

## hitachi

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> kommt der mplayer mit einer .iso datei in der eine dvd drinsteck zurecht? laesst sich das problemlos abspielen dann?

 

```
mplayer -dvd-device ~/deinverzeichnis/derfilmdvd.iso dvd:// 
```

Wenn Du mal wieder eine DVD als .iso haben möchtest dann:

```
mplayer dvd://

dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/deinverzeichnis/derfilmdvd.iso
```

----------

## Baer69

Hallo,

wenn Du bereits beide Verzeichnisse hast (VIDEO_TS und AUDIO_TS) reicht 

```
mkisofs -dvd-video
```

Die ISO-Datei kannst Du dann mit growisofs auf DVD bannen.

MfG

BM

----------

